# b13 drum 2 disc help



## Avshi750 (Jan 13, 2003)

while this project is still not finished here is what i have done 
*installed rear disc brake spindles on my gxe
*installed new rear discs and pads
*installed mossy steal braided brake lines

the car stops much better than with the rear drums, looks better too.

but here are a few problems that i am having
*grinding from rear brakes when stopping
*whirling noise from right rear wheel well above 45-50 mph
*more noises (groans and creaks) from rear suspention

any suggesions?
i have no idea about the grinding brakes. could the whirling be a bad barring? the extra noises be old/bad bushing?

i have not yet upgraded the master cylinder or brake booster, could this be any part of my problem?

thanks
avshi


----------



## 93det (Oct 2, 2002)

whirling- maybe a wheel bearing??
grinding - maybe washers missing from caliper bolts letting them just bareley touch the rotor?
other noises- bushings?
only reason I say this is because i forgot the washers once and it touched but that was the front. The wheel bearing made a similar "whirling noise" on my g20. And when I installed the rear disks on my E the bushing creaked so i loosend the bolts with the tires on the ground then re-tightend w/o picking up the car and the noise went away. Hope it helps.


----------



## Avshi750 (Jan 13, 2003)

93det- thanks a lot. good to hear that my problems are not new and that my guesses are close to fixes.

about the washer (or missing washer). did your calipers grind when braking or driving ... or both? mine only grinds when i am braking.

thanks again- time to go break some lugs loose, hope that will fix one out of three problems easy!


----------



## 93det (Oct 2, 2002)

not 100% sure. I just remember the anger when i heard it. You can also check for anything jammed betweed the pads and the rotor. Also how much life is on the pads (new/used)


----------



## Avshi750 (Jan 13, 2003)

93det- again thank you. after loosening and tightening there is almost no noise, i think the whirl is gone too. i only took the car down a two mile strip of freeway though. 

the rear brakes are all new both discs and pads and still make noise when braking, but less that before (after the above fix) i think. i would be suprised if something got inbetween the pads and discs, but it could happen, i will check.

anger yes much anger AVSHI SMASH (in hulk voice)

i do not remember the rear brakes making the noise after the install, i drove around to test for about 5 or 6 mile. only after the 40 mile drive home (and continuous after that).


----------

